# Vergleich zwischen Java Spirng und Ruby on Rails



## Guest (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
beinhaltet Java Spring das Konzept von Don't Repeat Yourself“ (DRY) wie bei Ruby on Rails?
Braucht man Hibernate um eine aehnliche funktionalitaet zu geweahrleichsten wie bei Ruby on Rails? 
Aendert sich bei jedem Release von Java Spring die API wie bei Ruby on Rails?
Gibt es vielleicht etwas besseres/leichteres als Java Spring/Ruby on Rails?

Viele Gruesse


----------



## foobar (19. Jan 2009)

Grails ist die Java (Groovy) Version von Ruby on Rails und gehört mittlerweile auch zum Springframework.




> Aendert sich bei jedem Release von Java Spring die API


Nein, bei Spring wird großen Wert auf abwärtskompatibilität gelegt. Sowohl was die JDKs als auch die Spring-Apis angeht.




> Braucht man Hibernate um eine aehnliche funktionalitaet zu geweahrleichsten wie bei Ruby on Rails?


Ja man braucht einen OR-Mapper wie Hibernate und eine dynamische Sprache. Mit Java wäre sowas ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## byte (19. Jan 2009)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grails ist die Java (Groovy) Version von Ruby on Rails und gehört mittlerweile auch zum Springframework.


Hm? G2One gehört mittlerweile zu SpringSource. Aber Grails ist doch nicht integraler Bestandteil vom Spring Framework!? AFAIK benutzt Grails unter der Haube das Spring Framework und Hibernate.
Oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## foobar (19. Jan 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so habe ich das gemeint. Sorry, wollte keine Verwirrung stiften.


----------



## Guest (22. Jan 2009)

Danke.

Ist Groovy abwaerts kompatibel? 
Kann Grails mehr und ist einfarcher (Don't Repeat Yourself“ (DRY)) als Ruby on Rails ?


----------



## Peter@Pan (22. Jan 2009)

Also ich habe sowohl mit RoR als auch mit Grails mal herum gespielt (Hobbymäßig).

Und mir hat Grails deutlich besser gefallen. Vorallem da das OR-Mapping viel einfacher ist meiner Meinung nach.
Das Gute an RoR ist die große Community wodurch man im Netz schnell brauchbare Hilfe findet.

Gruß,
Peter@Pan 

P.S.: Bin natürlich mit Java aufgewachsen und daher auch sicherlich voreingenommen, da Groovy nunmal sehr viel einfacher ist zu erlernen für eine Java-Entwickler. Ruby mag ich persönlich bis heute nicht.


----------



## foobar (22. Jan 2009)

> Kann Grails mehr und ist einfarcher (Don't Repeat Yourself“ (DRY)) als Ruby on Rails ?


Keine Ahnung. Ich habe ROR noch nie gesehen, daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Mit Grails kann man auf jeden Fall sehr schnell eine Webapp entwickeln. Kannst dir dazu ja mal ein Tutorial angucken.


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2009)

Groovy gibt es mittlerweile in der 1.5 Version. Ist jede neue Groovy Version abwärts kompatibel?


----------



## Unregistriert (20. Okt 2009)

nur so als Bemerkung:

DRY ist ein prinzip/ eine regel der objektorientierten programmierung und hängt nicht von der gewählten Sprache ab... DRY wird von jeder und keiner Sprache "unterstützt", d.h. ich kann in z.B. in Java oder C++ oder PHP sehr viel duplizierten code produzieren oder eben auch nicht. dies hängt einzig und allein mit dem design der applikation zusammen... als faustregel gilt: kommt in meiner applikation häufig identischer code vor oder benutze ich immer wieder copy-paste, um ganze code-blöcke zu kopieren, dann ist im oo-design etwas schief und ein refactoring angesagt... 

ich denke, dass es auch in ruby möglich ist, gegen DRY zu verstossen (im "offiziellen" Tutorial wird zunächst ja auch duplizierter code produziert, und erst im nachhinein aufgeräumt))


----------



## deamon (20. Okt 2009)

Grails wurde ja schon als Java-Pendant zu Ruby on Rails genannt. Rails kenne ich zwar nur aus der Theorie, aber schon in der Theorie finde ich Grails deutlich besser. Grails orientiert sich am Domain Driven Design und stellt fachliche Objekte in den Mittelpunkt, während bei Rails eher die relationale DB das zentrale Element ist. In dieser Hinsicht finde ich es bei Rails sehr seltsam, dass man Attribute fachlicher Klassen in so einer Art DB-Skript beschreibt. Bei Grails stehen die Attribute da, wo man sie erwartet, nämlich in den Domain-Klassen. 

Solche Kleinigkeiten ziehen sich durch das ganze Framework. Grails ist von der Architektur viel durchdachter und sauberer und man hat mit Spring und Hibernate zwei wirklich gute und ausgereifte Frameworks unter der Haube. Die Community mag zwar kleiner als die von Rails sein, aber schnelle Antworten bekommt man zu Grails auch, z. B. im Groovy-Forum.

Guck dir Grails einfach mal an.

Vielleicht ist auch noch Spring Roo für dich interessant. Das hat einen ähnlichen Ansatz wie Grails, setzt aber auf pures Java und dürfte deswegen bei der Performance deutlich besser dastehen.


----------

